# Anyone experience pain in their finger golfing



## gchip (May 6, 2011)

New to the message board, I have been golfing for the last 6 or 7 years, about two to three x per week, and never had an issue with pain in my fingers before until this season. I golf right handed and it is on my right hand, the finger next to my pinkie. I have an interlock grip, not sure if it is just getting older (late thirties) arthritis or if I hurt it playing and it just hasn't had a chance to heal yet. Anyone experience this or have an idea to fix the issue.

Thanks


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site. I only time I have had pain in my hand from golf is when I was hitting out of the rough and a found a tree root on my down swing. It hurt for a few seconds afterwards but was then gone so not sure on thatone? maybe its someinthing you do outside of golf?


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

if you don't use a glove for full swings, i'd try it one for a range session.

edit: a left handed glove, in my experience, helps relieve the pressure on the downswing causing that pain. its the torque on the wrist release, i think, and the leather dissipates the pressure.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

The pain I get from golfing is located elsewhere.


----------

